#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  7.29全球老虎日：關於虎的點點滴滴

## 雪麒

每年的7月29日是全球老虎日，於2010年的保护老虎国际论坛上成立。作為中文維基百科優良條目“虎”及其相關條目的主編者，藉這個機會簡單介紹一下關於虎的點點滴滴。



虎（學名：_Panthera tigris_），俗稱老虎，是哺乳綱豹屬的四種大型貓科動物中體型最大的一種，有「百獸之王」之稱，是亞洲的特有種類。[1][2]虎是種獵食動物，有敏銳的聽力、夜視力，可自由伸縮的尖爪和粗壯的犬齒。同時，它們也是自然界生態中不可或缺的一環。除了龐大的體型與有力的肌肉之外，它們最顯著的特徵，就是在白色到橘紅色的毛皮上有黑色垂直的條紋，這有助於其在捕獵時隱蔽自身。

虎分布的範圍極廣，從西伯利亞針葉林到開闊的草地到熱帶沼澤都有。它們的領地觀念十分強烈，會劃分屬於自己的地域範圍，而且是獨居的。它們通常需要大面積的棲息地，以滿足相當的獵物數量。伴隨這一事實而來的是，其對棲息地的偏好與地球上部份人口比較稠密的地區相重疊，從而導致了與人類利益的嚴重衝突。現代虎的九個亞種中，三個已經絕種，其餘的六種都被列為瀕危，部份處於極危。20世紀初虎的數量約有10萬隻，而現在世界自然基金會估計全球僅存3200隻虎。[3]殘存的虎雖多受到政府保護，但非法捕獵仍屢禁不止。棲息地喪失和遺傳多樣性下降亦是其巨大威脅。[4]

虎是世界上最廣為人知的動物之一，它們出現在許多古代的神話和民俗傳說，現代的電影和各類媒體中。在許多的旗幟、戰袍、甚至運動會的吉祥物中都可以見到它們的圖案。[5]孟加拉虎是孟加拉和印度的國家動物。[6]

*生物學*


形態特徵

    虎為大型貓科動物，斑紋獨特，體長140～280cm，尾長60～110cm，後足長30～40cm，肩高95～110cm[7]，是現存貓科動物中最大者。

孟加拉和西伯利亞虎，是最大的虎亞種。印度北部孟加拉和西伯利亞虎成年雄性比成年雄性獅子平均重多45.5公斤（100磅）[8]。

*皮毛，顏色和條紋：*虎的身體被滿淺黃到紅色毛，有黑色至棕色條紋，可與草叢背景融為一體，是很好的保護色。[9]腹部及四肢內側為白色或白里透黃。夏日毛短而平滑，冬日毛明顯較長。[10]每隻虎臉上的斑紋都不同，類似於人類的指紋。調查人員可據此判斷不同個體。[9]
眼睛：虎的虹膜呈黃色，圓形瞳孔。（除白虎為藍色眼睛）虎的夜視力是人類的6倍[9]，因為虎的視網膜後方有一種稱為視毯的特殊膜層，可通過反射入射光線而增強對視網膜的刺激，從而提高夜視力。這同時也是虎眼在夜晚發光的原因。[11]
*耳朵：*虎的耳背為黑色，上有明顯的白斑，有科學家認為這有助於幼崽在野外跟隨母親活動。虎有敏銳的聽力，對高頻率音波尤其敏感，可達70KHz，且兩耳可隨聲波來源而轉向。[9]在野外的森林中，虎能聽見2km以外的叫聲。[12]
*鬍鬚：*虎的鬍鬚很敏銳，能幫助虎在夜間探尋道路[1]，並能感觸到與物體的距離與寬窄。一般情況下，凡鬍鬚的寬度能通過，虎本身就能順利通過。[12]
牙齒：虎通過粗壯有力的犬齒攻擊獵物，但通過直線排列的臼齒撕刮下獵物骨頭上的肉，故其食肉時側著頭，且不咀嚼。[11]
*舌頭：*成年虎的舌頭約30cm，正面布滿角質化的倒刺，便於舔淨獵物骨頭上的肉。[11]同時，其還具有飲水和調節體溫的作用。
*四肢：*虎的前後肢十分有力,且前肢較後肢更有力。因為有寬大的四肢，虎是為數不多的幾種會游泳的猛獸。[1]
*爪子：*虎的前足有5個腳趾，後足有4個腳趾，趾端連有尖銳的虎爪。虎爪可以自由伸縮，在行走或奔跑時，爪子會縮入骨質爪鞘中，避免磨損。[9]為了不刺破掌墊，虎常有磨爪的習慣。
*掌墊：*與大多數貓科動物一樣，虎的掌墊為趾型，柔軟而有彈性，從而行走時落地無聲。其大小與虎的年齡有關。在種群調查中，研究人員常以此鑒別個體。[13]
*尾巴：*虎的尾較長，由25-30節尾椎骨組成，長度約為1m（約為體長的一半），具環形斑紋。尾尖沒有長毛，為灰黑色。虎尾可作為防禦武器，還可在虎高速奔跑時保持平衡和控制轉向。通過觀察虎尾的表現可判斷虎的狀態和心情：尾尖翹起並不停抖動，還伴有低沉吼聲代表戒備狀態，而尾巴輕輕擺動並伴有「噴，噴」的鼻音則是表示友好。[13]




解剖特性


虎的全身骨骼有230～283塊，可劃分為中軸骨骼和附肢骨骼兩大部分。

中軸骨骼包括頭骨、脊柱、胸骨和肋骨。脊柱由一系列脊椎（包括頸椎、胸椎、腰椎、薦椎、尾椎）組成。

附肢骨骼包括肩帶、腰帶、前肢骨、後肢骨。肩帶由肩胛骨、鎖骨組成。腰帶由骼骨、坐骨、恥骨三對骨片組成。[14]



虎全身骨骼數目（以東北虎為例，不包括籽骨）[15]


```
名稱	頭骨		椎骨				肋骨	胸骨	前肢骨後肢骨	合計
	顱骨	面骨	頸椎	胸椎	腰椎	薦椎	尾椎
數目	10	22	7	13	7	3	24～30	26	8	64	58		242～248
```






遺傳特性

    虎的染色體二倍體數為 2n = 38。[16]

東北虎有18對常染色體和一對性染色體。常染色體分為5組:

A組：2、4、7、11、13，為中著絲粒染色體（M）B組：1、5、8、9、10、12、16、17，為亞中著絲粒染色體（SM）C組：3、6，為亞端著絲粒染色體（ST）D組：14、15，為端著絲粒染色體（T）E組：18、為中著絲粒染色體（M）並有隨體

X、Y性染色體皆為中著絲粒染色體，X染色體較大，Y染色體是其所有染色體中最小的。 [17]




演化與分類

    虎由古食肉動物進化來。大型食肉類在距今700萬年的新生代第三紀上新世出現並逐漸發展。古食肉類中的貓形類進化出多個分支，其中一種是古貓類，古貓類又分化為恐貓、真劍齒虎類和真貓，經過第四紀冰川期，只有真貓類存活下來，分化為貓族和豹族兩個分支。現在的虎就是從真貓類中的豹族演化而來。在虎的各個亞種中，華南虎是各亞種的祖先，它們的頭骨結構最接近於原始的虎。[18]

1758年，瑞典自然學家卡爾·林奈將虎定名為「Felis tigris」，模式產地為孟加拉[19]，以後新的虎亞種陸續被發現。1929年雷吉納德·波考克把名稱改為「Panthera tigris tigris」。[20]虎是多形種，1968年Vladimir Mazák認為虎分為8個亞種，其中3個已經絕滅。目前普遍認為虎分為9個亞種，其中3個已經絕滅，主要是由於人類獵捕以及生產活動造成它們的棲息地喪失。[21]




亞種

*西伯利亞虎*（_Panthera tigris altaica_）又稱烏蘇里虎、滿洲虎、東北虎、阿穆爾虎，分布於俄羅斯的西伯利亞以南、北韓以及中國東北等地。西伯利亞虎體長160～380cm，尾長約1m，體重180～320kg，是虎中體型最大的亞種。其條紋常為赤褐色，較窄且稀疏，且腹部白毛較多，從而利於在北方地理背景下隱藏自己。毛豐滿且柔軟，以抵禦嚴寒氣候。[22]兩眼上方各有一白斑，前額上有數條黑色條紋，形似「王」字，尾上具黑色環紋，尾尖黑色。[23]由於其生存環境較好，故性情最為溫順，膽量最小，動作的敏捷性也最差。[1]

*華南虎*（_Panthera tigris amoyensis_）又叫廈門虎、中國虎或南中國虎，是中國特有的品種。其體形較小，體長約140cm，尾長約80cm，體重140～190kg。[1]其毛較東北虎短一些，毛色和條紋顏色也略深，濃而艷麗。體側有條紋交匯而成的菱形紋。[24]華南虎生活在中國從山東半島到嶺南的廣大地區，是虎現存所有種類中最為瀕臨滅絕的一種，為中國一級保護動物。

*印度支那虎*（_Panthera tigris corbetti_）體形較孟加拉虎小，大約有2.30-2.85m長。與孟加拉虎相比，印度支那虎的體形較小，而毛色更深，身上的條紋更短、更窄；而腹部、咽喉和兩頰有較大的白色斑痕。其分布在中南半島的越南、寮國、柬埔寨和泰國一帶。[25]

*馬來亞虎*（_Panthera tigris jacksoni_）分布在馬來半島的泰國南部與馬來西亞境內，早前一直被視為印度支那虎的一個分支。2004年，經過基因分析，馬來亞虎被確定為一個不同於印度支那虎的亞種，親緣上與蘇門答臘虎、爪哇虎及峇里虎更接近。[26]

*蘇門答臘虎*（_Panthera tigris sumatrae_）是體型最小的一種老虎。雄性體重100-150kg，雌性體重75-100kg，指間有蹼。和其他種類的虎比起來，蘇門答臘虎的條紋較為纖細，可使牠們藏身於草叢中。其僅分布於印度尼西亞的蘇門答臘島。[25]

*孟加拉虎*（_Panthera tigris tigris_）又名印度虎，是目前數量最多，分布最廣的虎的亞種。雄性虎體長2.7～3.1m，重200～295kg。成年孟加拉虎的皮毛以棕黃及白色為底，加上黑色的條紋，腹部為白色或淡黃色。孟加拉虎主要生活在孟加拉和印度。在尼泊爾、不丹和中國也有少量的孟加拉虎。[27]




已滅絕亞種

*峇里虎*（_Panthera tigris balica_）生活在印度尼西亞的峇里島，是身上條紋最多最密的一種虎，條紋細密多達100條以上，於1930年代滅絕。據報導，最後一隻峇里虎於1937年被獵殺。[28]

*爪哇虎*（_Panthera tigris sondaica_）只生活在印度尼西亞的爪哇島上，普遍認為自1980年代起已經滅絕。[28]

*裏海虎*（_Panthera tigris virgata_）生活在伊朗、伊拉克、阿富汗和中亞地區一帶，適應荒漠地帶生活，其獵食領地範圍更大。據報導，最後一隻裏海虎在1986年被發現，此後再沒有出現過，相信已於1970年代末滅絕。[28]

有人認為，*新疆虎*（_Panthera tigris lecoqui_）也是裏海虎的一種，但由於缺乏實據和早已絕跡，因而無從考證。[28]




雜交種

    雄獅與雌虎雜交後的產物稱為獅虎獸（英語：Liger）[29]，又稱彪，與獅子和老虎一樣，同是貓科豹屬的一員。其樣貌與獅子相似，但身上長有虎紋。

雄虎跟雌獅的人工圈養混種後代稱為虎獅獸（英語：Tigon），是比獅虎獸更罕見的混種。[30]

獅虎獸和虎獅獸極其罕見。有關資料顯示，目前世界上存活的獅虎獸、虎獅獸只有8-10隻。    
    



白虎

    孟加拉白虎是孟加拉虎的一種變種。由於基因突變（但非白化病），導致孟加拉虎原本橙黃色底黑色條紋的毛髮轉變成白底黑紋。白虎的皮毛呈很淡的乳白色，橫紋為深褐色。兩眼在陽光下看似透明無色，在背光處則呈淡藍色。[31]第一隻野生孟加拉白虎於1951年在印度被發現並捕獲，被取名為「莫罕」。世界上現有的幾百隻白虎全都是它的子孫。[31]



*生態學*


歷史分布與數量

    18世紀早期，西至土耳其，東至俄羅斯和中國東南沿海，北至西伯利亞，南至印度尼西亞峇里島都有虎棲息分布。19世紀期間，雖然老虎捕獵猖獗，但其數量仍可維持。20世紀初，全世界估計共有10萬隻老虎棲息在森林之中，分布於世界各地，並未受到生存威脅。[32] 其中，印度有4萬隻左右。

在1887年、1906年和1970年，虎相繼從伊拉克、巴基斯坦和土耳其消失。[33]

虎在中國的分布曾極廣，有二十多個省、自治區、直轄市在歷史上都曾發現過虎。[34]在地質年代，虎在台灣曾也有所分布。[35]




棲息地

    虎的棲息地需具備三項基本條件[36]：

必須具備足夠的動物資源，供它們獵食。必須具備足夠的水源，供它們熱時洗浴和飽食之後飲水。必須有足夠的林木或豐草，供它們隱藏。尤其需注意第三條，若不具備，不但不利於虎的獵食，更不利於它們躲避人類——所有野生動物的天敵。[36]


東北虎喜棲息于海拔1000m以下的低山密林中，基本林型為針闊混交林。東北虎也常到雜木林、高草灌叢、草甸中覓食。華南虎主要分布在湖南、福建、江西、廣東、浙江五省的邊遠山區。其活動範圍較大，約為100～200km2，活動在人煙稀少、動物資源豐富的林區。印度支那虎主要棲息在熱帶雨林、常綠闊葉林中。孟加拉虎是山地林棲動物，對生活環境的適應性極強，在熱帶雨林、常綠闊葉林、落葉闊葉林、針闊混交林中均能生活。其也常出沒于山脊、灌叢和岩石較多的山地中。[37]




獵食




虎是一種大型食肉動物。在野外，虎大多捕食大型和中型的動物。如水鹿、野牛、白斑鹿、澤鹿、野豬、藍牛和水牛。而在印度，馴養的水牛是老虎最喜歡的獵物。有時，它們也捕食豹、蟒蛇、懶熊和鱷魚。在西伯利亞，它們的主要獵物是駝鹿、梅花鹿、東北馬鹿、野豬、狍和麝 。在蘇門答臘島，則捕食水鹿、山羌、野豬和貘。如果加上已滅絕的裏海虎，獵物則還包括賽加羚羊、駱駝、高加索歐洲野牛、氂牛和野馬。與許多食肉動物一樣，它們是「機會主義者」，會吃更小的獵物，例如猴子、孔雀、野兔和魚。

成年大象太大，從而並不常是虎的獵物，但老虎和大象之間的衝突有時的確會發生。虎能夠殺死一隻成年印度犀牛。偶爾年輕的大象和犀牛牛犢有時亦會被捕食。老虎有時也捕食家畜，如狗、牛、馬、驢。這些虎被稱為「偷牛賊」或「牛殺手」。[38]

老虎善於游泳 ，經常在池塘 、湖泊或河邊洗澡。在極熱的天氣中，他們常在水中降溫。他們能夠穿越水域去捕捉獵物。

老虎通常是不吃人的，一般來說其吃人多是因為太老或太虛弱，無法獵殺野生動物，或是因為人類入侵其領地。[1]不過，孫德爾本斯是一個特例，在那裡即使是健康的老虎有時亦捕食在森林中搜尋林產的漁民和村民，人類由此構成了老虎飲食的一小部分。[39]印度農民用頭後戴假面具的方式避免遭受老虎攻擊，因為虎以為假面具是人以正面對它，它決不會從正面攻擊獵物。虎偶爾吃植物來獲得膳食纖維，火繩樹的果實頗受其青睞。[38]

老虎是夜間活動的食肉動物，常在夜晚狩獵。[40]然而，在無人區，人類通過遠程控制的隱蔽相機發現虎在白天亦會捕獵。[41]和大多數貓科動物一樣，他們一般單獨捕獵，伏擊他們的獵物，用自己的身體和力量讓大型獵物失去平衡。即使老虎的體重很重，其仍可達到每小時約49-65公里（35-40英里每小時）的速度，但他們只能短時間保持這種速度——因為他們的耐力相對較小。因此，在暴露自己之前，老虎必須十分接近自己的獵物。老虎有很強的跳躍能力，已有報告稱其能一次水平跳躍10米，雖然較為典型數值是該數額的一半左右。然而，平均來看，虎在20次捕獵中只有一次成功。[40]

狩獵大型獵物時，老虎喜歡咬喉嚨，並用他們的前肢抓住獵物，將其拖到地面。老虎始終咬在獵物的脖子上，直到獵物被勒死為止。[42]通過這種方法，重量超過一噸的印度野牛和水牛能被重量僅為其六分之一的虎所殺。[43]對於小型獵物，老虎往往咬住頸背 ，打破脊髓 ，刺入氣管 ，或切斷頸內靜脈或頸動脈。[44]雖很罕見，但有記錄稱一些老虎用爪子殺死獵物，它們的爪子強大到足以粉碎馴養水牛的頭骨， 並打斷懶熊的脊椎骨。[45]

除了尖牙利齒外，老虎的尾巴也是其有力武器。當老虎攻擊獵物撲空時，便會掄動尾巴掃向對方，此招常令獵物躲閃不及。[1]

在20世紀80年代，人們發現一隻名為「成吉思汗」的虎在蘭泰姆霍爾國家公園內經常穿越深深的湖水來捕獵[46]，這種現象在200多年的觀察中從未被發現過。此外，多達20％的狩獵成功率也體現出這隻老虎的天資稟賦。    
    



繁殖




交配一年四季都可以發生，但從11月到次年4月一般比較常見。[47]雌虎的動情期只有幾天，並在此期間頻繁交配。虎的交配與其他貓科動物一樣頻繁而喧嘩，懷孕期約為16周。

產仔數通常為每窩約3-4崽。出生時幼崽體重為1.0（蘇門答臘虎）～1.2kg（東北虎）不等，產下後6～8周斷奶，此時體重為12～27kg。[48]幼崽剛出生時不具有視覺且不能自立。雌虎獨自撫養他們，將他們隱藏在巢穴，如灌木叢和岩石縫隙中。一般來說，幼崽的父親不會撫養它們，在附近徘徊的無血緣關係的雄虎甚至可能殺死幼崽來使雌虎接受它。如果確實如此，雌虎將在5個月內再生一窩。[47]虎崽的死亡率相當高，約一半的虎崽壽命不超過2歲。[47] 每胎中通常有一個較為突出的幼崽，其往往是雄虎，但雌虎也有可能。[46]這隻幼仔通常支配它的兄弟姐妹，且往往表現更積極，離開母親的時間也較早。雖然幼崽在長大之前不會與母親一同漫遊領土，但8周時，它們就準備好跟隨母親離開巢穴。幼崽獨立大約需要18個月的時間，但它們直至長到2至2歲半時才會離開他們的母親。雌虎達到性成熟約需3-4年，而雄虎則需4-5年。[47]

在雌虎的生活過程中，生出雄性和雌性幼仔的數量一般大致相等。老虎可以很好地進行圈養繁殖，美國的圈養種群數量可媲美全世界的野生虎數量。[49]




領地行為

    成年虎過著獨居生活，只是在一些特殊的情況，比如說豐富的食物下，它們才會短暫地聚集起來。它們建立和保持其領地範圍。每個虎佔領一塊領地後，就會將本地所有大型食肉動物如狼、豹等趕走，所謂「佔山為王」。成年虎無論性別，都趨向於將自己的活動限定在一定的區域，即領地內。這片領地需能滿足它們的生活需要，而對於雌性虎而言，則還需滿足其子女所需。共享同一塊地盤的虎會對對方的活動了如指掌。[50]

老虎活動範圍的大小主要取決於獵物的豐富度。對雄性虎而言，還包括與雌性虎接觸的機會。當雄性虎的領地很大時，將可能與雌性虎的領地重疊。一隻雄性虎的領地往往與數隻雌性虎的領地重疊。

虎的個體之間的關係十分複雜。在領土權利和侵犯領土的問題上，虎似乎並不遵循某種確定的規則。例如，雖然大多數情況老虎會避開同類，但雌性與雄性的虎都被發現存在共享獵物的現象。喬治·夏勒博士觀察到了一隻雄虎與兩隻雌虎和4個幼崽分享殺死的獵物。雌虎往往不願意讓附近的雄虎靠近它們的幼仔，但夏勒博士發現，這兩隻雌虎並沒有保護幼崽或不讓幼崽接近雄虎的表現，這表明雄虎可能是幼崽的父親。雄虎允許雌虎和幼仔先吃獵物，這點與雄獅恰好相反。此外，在共享獵物時，虎們往往表現得相對友善，而獅子們卻會發生爭執和打鬥。並無親屬關係的虎也被觀察到一起進食獵物。以下引用來自史蒂芬·米爾斯的書《虎》 ，他描述了沃米克·塔帕和法塔·赫辛格·拉索爾在蘭泰姆霍爾國家公園中目睹的事件：[51]

一個占支配地位的雌虎「帕德米尼」殺死了一隻雄性藍牛——一種很大的羚羊。他們在黎明發現帕德米尼在捕獵現場，她的3隻14個月大的幼崽跟隨著她。只見他們在接下來的10個小時里不間斷地看守著獵物。在此期間，這個家庭加入了兩隻雌虎和一隻雄虎——都是帕德米尼前一胎的後代，和兩隻沒有血緣關係的虎——一隻是雌性，另一隻性別不明。在下午三點鐘之前，有不下9隻虎圍繞在獵物周圍。

當年輕的雌虎先建立一塊領土時，他們往往使其接近於它們母親的面積。雌虎與其母領土間的重疊，往往隨著時間而減少。然而，雄虎比雌虎走得更遠且出發更早，來標記自己的領地。一隻年輕的雄虎將尋找一塊沒有其他雄虎的地盤來建立領地，或短暫地居住在另一隻雄虎的領地內，直到他成熟和強大到足以挑戰這隻雄虎。成年虎死亡率最高的時期（每年30-35％）是在剛成熟時。這時年輕的成年虎離開他們的故土，去尋求自己的領地。[51]

雄虎比雌虎更不能容忍其領土內其他相同性別老虎的出現。然而，在大多數情況下，領地糾紛不是通過赤裸裸的侵略，而是通過威脅和恐嚇來解決。人們觀察到，較弱的虎通常通過翻倒在地，用一種恭順的姿態露出肚皮來表示服從。[52]一旦主導地位確立，雄虎是可能容忍一個下屬在他的範圍內的，只要不居住得離其太近。[51]最猛烈的爭鬥往往發生雌虎發情時的兩隻雄虎之間，有時甚至導致其中的一隻雄虎死亡，不過這種現象十分罕見。[51][52]

雄虎通過噴洒尿液和肛門腺的分泌物來標記其領地，同時也通過排泄物在蹤跡上留下記號。當通過嗅雌虎的尿液標記來判斷其發情狀態時，雄虎會將唇部後翻使其臉部狀似「扭曲」，這種現象稱為「裂唇嗅反應」。同其他的大型貓科動物一樣，虎也會咆哮，但老虎的咆哮不一定是出於侵略性的原因。虎還有其他的聲音交流，比如呻吟聲，嘶嘶聲，咆哮聲和噗噗聲。

人們使用了多種技術來研究野生虎。在之前，老虎的數量通過用石膏印下腳印來估計。這種方法被批評是不準確的。[53]人們嘗試過使用相機來捕獲蹤跡。同時以它們排泄物中的DNA為基礎的新技術也正在評估中。在野外研究中，通過無線電項圈跟蹤他們是一種流行的做法。    
    


*生存危機與保護*


概述

    虎在生態系統中位於食物鏈的頂端，是保育種的旗艦物種。近50年來,世界的老虎從10萬隻驟然下降到5千多隻。目前，大部分老虎種群數目不到100隻；加上棲息地的孤島化、長期的近親繁殖、性別比例失衡等因素，導致種群遺傳多樣性的喪失和遺傳質量的下降，使得對於虎種的威脅日趨嚴重。從1960年代起，一系列對虎和其他亞洲野生動物的研究，以及相關通俗讀物的出版，使虎的危機狀況開始受到了國際社會的關注，對於老虎的保護得以加強。    
    



生存危機

    進入19世紀後，虎在亞洲的分布範圍和數量顯著減少。20世紀初全世界的野生虎約有10萬隻，而目前僅有數千隻。有3個亞種先後在1980年代前滅絕，另外5個亞種的分布區已經極度縮小，分布區分離十分嚴重，種群數量下降，處於瀕危狀態。

老虎面臨的威脅主要為以下四點。

棲息地的喪失：虎是亞洲的特有物種，亞洲的人口激增使老虎需要在人口稠密的地方與人類爭奪生存空間。印度、越南、孟加拉國等虎的原產國的人口壓力均很大，這大幅壓縮了虎的生存空間。
非法捕獵：老虎漂亮的毛皮一直為地毯、掛飾及皮草市場所渴求，虎骨等虎產品亦被視作神奇的藥物，這使非法捕獵長盛不衰。老虎與保護區居民的矛盾亦是捕獵的原因。[54]
遺傳多樣性威脅：目前，大部分老虎種群的數目均少於100隻，適合繁殖的個體可能不到一半。近親繁殖屢見不鮮，甚至「亂倫」繁殖的現象也時有發生。這導致種群遺傳多樣性和遺傳素質的下降。[55]
自然災害：小而孤立的虎種群極易受自然災害的影響，環境惡化所導致的森林大火、洪水、暴風雨等均對虎構成很大威脅。同時，由於遺傳素質的下降，虎種群抵抗疾病傳播的能力降低，使得流行性疾病對虎的破壞力大大增加。[56]




種群數量估計


種群數量估計表


```
國家		預估
孟加拉國	440
不丹		7
柬埔寨	20
中國		45
印度		1,706
印度尼西亞	325
寮國		17
馬來西亞	500
緬甸		85
尼泊爾	155
朝鮮		N/A
俄羅斯	360
泰國		20
越南		20
總數		3,948
```

全球野生虎的數量估計在3062～3948隻。世界自然基金會估計，虎的種群數量為3200隻。[57]野生虎的確切數目並不明確，許多估計數目已經過時或只是來自猜測。少數幾個通過綜合科學調查所得出的估計數目被認為是可靠的，右邊表格是世界自然保護聯盟和各國政府所得出的估計數目。[58]




保護

    1960年以前，對於虎的狀況多是從傳聞和獵人以及業餘博物學家處獲知，1963年至1965年間，喬治·夏勒對野生孟加拉虎進行了第一次生態學研究。1969年，世界自然保護聯盟（IUCN）發出了全世界為保護虎而努力的號召[59]，1972年，世界自然基金會（WWF）「老虎項目」開始實施，這是一項針對印度次大陸、東南亞及印度尼西亞老虎的長期保護計劃。1970年代以後許多有老虎分布的國家都制定了更為嚴格的野生動物保護法，建立更多的保護區並且禁止獵殺老虎。1980年代末，在少數保護區（主要在印度、尼泊爾和遠東地區）通過有效管理，老虎的數量及其生存狀況有了一些恢復。[60]在多數保護區，由於人類活動於老虎領地造成衝突，對保護工作造成了很大的困難。如何解決保護區與當地居民的衝突，成為保護區管理方面的巨大挑戰。[54][61]

從1985年開始，台灣最先禁止虎骨進口。中國大陸（1993年）[62]、韓國（1994年）相繼宣布禁止虎骨貿易及虎骨和其他器官的利用。儘管如此，傳統上對老虎的利用並沒有絕跡，非法的貿易仍在持續。

*保護老虎國際論壇*

該論壇於2010年11月21日至24日在俄羅斯聖彼得堡市舉行，是迄今為止舉辦的最高級別的國際老虎保護會議。中國、俄羅斯、孟加拉國、寮國和尼泊爾5國政府首腦以及世界銀行、全球環境基金、世界自然基金會、國際野生生物保護學會在內的數十家國際組織及政府機構派代表參加了會議。這次國際論壇的議題包括交流各國老虎恢復計劃、資金保障機制和全球老虎恢復計劃等。[63]會議通過了《全球野生虎分布國政府首腦宣言》和「保護老虎和恢復老虎數量全球戰略」。

在該論壇上，俄羅斯總理普京表達了俄羅斯拯救老虎的熱情和信心，且指出俄羅斯和中國已制定共同行動計劃並建立了專門的跨國保護區域。[64]中華人民共和國國務院總理溫家寶強調了中國政府對野生虎保護的高度重視和進一步加大野生虎保護力度的趨勢。[65]

該論壇確定每年的7月29日為全球老虎日。[66]

*拯救中國虎*

2002年，拯救中國虎國際基金會與中華人民共和國林業局簽署中國虎野放計劃協議，獲許可將一些人工飼養繁殖的華南虎運往南非進行野化訓練。該項目中的華南虎已成功野化，完全具備了狩??獵和獨自生存的能力。[67]這個項目在野化華南虎的繁殖上也是成功的。5隻幼崽已在該項目中出生。這些第二代的幼崽將能夠直接從他們野化的母親學習生存技能。[68]拯救中國虎基金會最終須將野化訓練成功的華南虎後代在中國野放。[69]


*虎與人類*


作為捕獵對象

    虎一直是亞洲的五大獵物之一。在有老虎分布的國家，獵殺老虎獲取皮毛、虎骨、器官已經有悠久的傳統，獵殺這種大型貓科動物成為力量和勇氣的象徵。[70]不過，真正把獵虎當作一項專題做系統研究是從上世紀初開始，二三十年代達到高潮。這時印度出現「獵虎熱」，各種獵虎的經驗介紹和專著相繼問世。這種運動被印度殖民地上的英國人以及印度獨立前土邦的王公和貴族階層認可和推崇。當時歐美各國的狩獵界有一種風氣，似乎誰沒有參加過獵虎就算不上是個「大狩獵家」，印度王公貴族間也有類似的風氣。[70]但在第二次世界大戰後，這種風氣就終止了。戰後獵虎運動一度復興，但聲勢已不如前。[70]老虎狩獵有時是徒步進行的，有時是在狩獵台上進行並將山羊或水牛作為誘餌。騎象獵虎僅盛行在印度和尼泊爾。這種方法需僱傭大批馴象和幫手，故只有貴族和富人才能辦到。英國國王和公爵們到印度獵虎總是採用這種方式。[71]在某些情況下，村民們敲鑼打鼓，把虎趕向捕獵地帶。老虎剝皮有著詳盡複雜的方法，還有專門剝製虎皮的剝製師。[72]




作為中藥藥材

    在中國，很多人認為虎的各種部位有藥用特性，如舒筋活血、止痛和催情。[73]而事實上，並沒有科學證據來支持這些觀點。虎成分在藥品中的使用在中國已被取締，政府還使偷獵老虎可被判處死刑。此外，瀕危野生動植物種國際貿易和國內貿易公約規定，所有虎骨貿易均為非法行為。這一點在中國已於1993年實施到位。儘管如此，仍有一些老虎飼養場通過繁殖虎來獲取利潤。據估計，有5000～10000隻圈養繁殖的，半溫順的虎生活在這類飼養場內。[74][75][76]

對於虎骨貿易，韓國有著最完整的紀錄。1975年至1992年間，韓國輸入了超過6噸的虎骨，相當於500—1000隻老虎的骨頭。




吃人虎

    與一般傷人或咬死人的虎不同，「吃人虎」指已經養成吃人習慣的虎。其數量極少，但在過去也構成了對東南亞一些國家人民的嚴重威脅。曾有一隻「查姆巴瓦吃人獸」在五六年間先後咬死或吃掉436條人命（其中約200件在尼泊爾境內，後轉移到印度）。另有一隻「朝戈爾吃人獸」五年當中先後在27個村莊吃掉64個人，使當地社會活動幾乎陷於停頓。[77]這種情況在印度最為嚴重，據分析是因為印度從前鬧嚴重的傳染病後將人大量棄屍荒野，被虎豹豺狼所食。另還因為土人迷信虎身上有冤魂，故發現吃人虎亦不敢報告。[78]

關於虎變為「吃人獸」的原因，美國狩獵家柯爾貝特解釋說：吃人虎十分之九是因為受傷，僅十分之一是因為年老。這兩種情況使虎難以獵食野牲，只得鋌而走險。而當其發現獵食人更加容易時，便容易失去怕人的天性。[78]




虎文化



虎的象徵意義在亞洲文化中得到最大的體現，被看作是美麗、嚴肅、勇猛的象徵。孔子曾慨嘆「苛政猛於虎」[79]；形容威猛的女人也用「母老虎」或「母大蟲」。[80]

在中國，虎的形象隨處可見，許多神明信仰以虎為象徵，如西王母、保生大帝、玄壇真君騎乘黑虎將軍等。在台灣民間信仰，則奉城隍、山神、土地公所乘之虎為神，謂曰虎爺，有驅邪之能。中文的「虎」字起源極早，殷墟甲骨文中就有虎字，其寫法很像一隻虎。民間傳說，漢字中的「王」就來自於老虎前額上的斑紋，還有許多成語、民間俗語中都有虎出現。虎在十二生肖中排名第三位，在十二地支配屬「寅」。《後漢書·宋均傳》載，宋均任江西太守時，九江多虎患，官府招募獵者布陷阱捕殺老虎，虎害卻有增無減。鍾傅早年喜歡搏虎，晚年卻告誡其子說：「士處世尚智與謀，勿效我暴虎也。」[81]《水滸傳》的武松上景陽岡打「大蟲」，被稱為「英雄武二郎」；林沖遭人陷害，誤入白虎堂，闖下大禍。由於虎被視為勇猛的象徵，故在古代軍事中常有出現：勇猛的戰將稱為「虎將」、「五虎上將」；調兵的兵符稱為「虎符」；盾牌上常出現虎的圖案以示威武；衙門前立「虎頭牌」。

在中國民間還有很多與虎有關的習俗，如給孩子戴虎頭帽、穿虎頭鞋、睡虎頭枕等，以保佑孩子平安健康地長大。[82]中國還有虎這個姓氏。據《風俗通義》，虎姓是上古八元之一伯虎的後代之姓。

在南亞，早在5000年前的印度河（今巴基斯坦一帶）古文化中，就發現有雕刻在圖章上的虎的形象。在印度教中，有一個騎虎的女神杜伽（Durga），其形象多見於印度的火車兩側。[83]

在朝鮮半島，朝韓文化中一向對虎敬畏。韓國當地的野生虎雖然早已滅絕，但因與朝鮮同屬一族，故韓國人仍將自己的國度稱為「青龍白虎之邦」；在1988年的漢城奧運會上，虎被定為吉祥物。    
    



世界上最受喜愛的動物

    在動物星球頻道進行的一項調查顯示，老虎險勝於狗，被評為世界上最受喜愛的動物。該調查由來自73個國家的超過50000名觀眾投票表決。老虎獲得21％的選票，狗為20％，海豚為13％，馬為10％，獅子為9％，蛇為8％，其次是大象 、黑猩猩、猩猩和鯨。[84][85][86][87]




與虎有關的影視作品和書籍


*影視作品*

《兩隻老虎》：又名《虎兄虎弟》，是2004年在法國、英國上映的一部電影，由讓·雅克·阿諾導演，講述兩隻小老虎分開又團聚的故事。[88]
《少年PI的奇幻漂流》（Life of Pi）：加拿大作家揚·馬特爾（Yann Martell）撰寫的小說。2011年改編為電影，由李安導演。
*記錄片*

《虎-叢林中窺探》：（英語：Tiger - Spy in the Jungle）BBC拍攝的一部野生動物紀錄片，通過大象攜帶攝像機，記錄了四隻小虎的成長過程。[89]
《國家地理：超級大貓》：國家地理頻道拍攝的一部關於貓科動物工程學的紀錄片。
《國家地理：打擊動物走私販——老虎》：國家地理頻道拍攝的一部關於老虎緝私的紀錄片。
《BBC野生動物特輯——虎》：（英語：BBC Wildlife Specials -- Tiger）BBC於1997年拍攝的一部關於虎的紀錄片。[90]

*書籍*

《虎研究》：該書為中國重點保護野生動物研究叢書之一，主要作者為馬建章和金崑，是目前中國國內較為全面的一部有關虎的研究性專著。
《虎》：該書作者為譚邦傑，介紹了野生虎的生活情況，吃人虎的形成與危害，獵殺虎的方法和虎的自然保護。[91]
《虎典》：該書作者為孫占禮，內容以介紹虎文化為主。[92]
《白虎之咒》：暢銷小說，描寫人虎之間的感情，並共同破解古老詛咒的故事    
    


*參考文獻*


參考文獻

    ^ 1.0 1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5 1.6 邢濤，紀江紅. 動物世界百科全書. 北京出版社. 2003年10月: 46–48. ISBN 7-200-05053-9.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 1. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 十三「虎國」開會草擬拯救老虎計劃
^ Chundawat, R.S., Habib, B., Karanth, U., Kawanishi, K., Ahmad Khan, J., Lynam, T., Miquelle, D., Nyhus, P., Sunarto, S., Tilson, R., Wang, S. Panthera tigris. IUCN Red List of Threatened Species. Version 2011.2. International Union for Conservation of Nature. 2011.
^ National Animal. Govt. of India Official website.
^ Gupta, O. Encyclopaedia of India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. Delhi: Gyan Publishing. 2006. 313. ISBN 8182053897.
^ 不同亞種的虎的體形大小有差異，北方虎的體形大，顏色較淺；南方的體形較小，顏色較深。
^ Brakefield, T. (1993). Big Cats: Kingdom of Might. ISBN 0-89658-329-5.
^ 9.0 9.1 9.2 9.3 9.4 我是一隻虎，勇猛也需要保護. 浙中新報. 2010年2月13日 [04 29, 2012].
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 2. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 11.0 11.1 11.2 國家地理——超級大貓. 國家地理頻道.
^ 12.0 12.1 孫占禮. 虎典. 中國攝影出版社. 2006年1月第一版: 141.
^ 13.0 13.1 孫占禮. 虎典. 中國攝影出版社. 2006年1月第一版: 143.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 21. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 22. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 陳宜峰 郭建民 編著. 哺乳動物染色體. 科學出版社. 1986: 166.
^ 鄭維平 . 吳雲良等，東北虎染色體核型分析，揚州大學學報(農業與生命科學版)，2008 29 (1)
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 16，17. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ （拉丁文）Linnaeus, C. (1758) Felis tigris In: Caroli Linn?i Systema natur? per regna tria natur?, secundum classes, ordines, genera, species, cum characteribus, differentiis, synonymis, locis. Tomus I. Halae Magdeburgicae. Page 41.
^ Pocock, R.I. (1939) Panthera tigris. In The Fauna of British India, Including Ceylon and Burma. Mammalia: Volume 1. Taylor and Francis, Ltd., London. Pages 197–210.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 17，18. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 自然東北虎，何時重歸故里？. 《科學世界》. 2010年02月號 [05 01, 2012].
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 18. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 18，19. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 25.0 25.1 孫占禮. 虎典. 中國攝影出版社. 2006年1月第一版: 134.
^ （英文）世界自然基金會．馬來亞虎[DB]．世界自然基金會網站，[2009-10-26]
^ 孫占禮. 虎典. 中國攝影出版社. 2006年1月第一版: 129.
^ 28.0 28.1 28.2 28.3 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 143. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ Markel, Scott; Darryl León. Sequence Analysis in a Nutshell: a guide to common tools and databases. Sebastopol, California: O'Reily. 2003. ISBN 0-596-00494-X.
^ tigon – Encyclop?dia Britannica Article. [12 September 2007].
^ 31.0 31.1 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 12.
^ Tiger. Big Cat Rescue. [2009-03-07].
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 126. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 127. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 128. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 36.0 36.1 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 15.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 144,148. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 38.0 38.1 Perry, Richard. The World of the Tiger. 1965. 260. ASIN: B0007DU2IU.
^ Man-eaters. The tiger and lion, attacks on humans. Lairweb.org.nz. [2009-03-07].
^ 40.0 40.1 ADW:Panthera tigris: Information, animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu
^ Tiger: Spy In The Jungle. John Downer Productions. BBC (2008)
^ Schaller, G. (1967) The Deer and the Tiger: A Study of Wildlife in India. Chicago Press, Chicago.
^ Sankhala（1997年），第17頁
^ Sankhala（1997年），第23頁
^ Mills, Stephen. Tiger. Richmond Hill., Ont.: Firefly Books. 2004. 168. ISBN 1552979490.
^ 46.0 46.1 Thapar, Valmik. (1992). The Tiger's Destiny. Kyle Cathie Ltd: Publishers, London
^ 47.0 47.1 47.2 47.3 Nowak, Ronald M. (1999). Walker's Mammals of the World. Baltimore: Johns Hopkins University Press. ISBN 0-8018-5789-9
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 228. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ Zoogoer – Tiger, Panthera tigris. [5 October 2007].
^ McDougal, C. (1977) The Face of the Tiger. Rivington Books and André Deutsch, London.
^ 51.0 51.1 51.2 51.3 Mills, S. (2004). Tiger. p. 89. BBC Books, London
^ 52.0 52.1 Thapar, V. (1989). Tiger: Portrait of a Predator. Smithmark Pub, New York
^ Karanth, K.U., Nichols, J.D., Seidensticker, J., Dinerstein, E., Smith, J.L.D., McDougal, C., Johnsingh, A.J.T., Chundawat, R.S. (2003) Science deficiency in conservation practice: the monitoring of tiger populations in India. Animal Conservation (61): 141–146.
^ 54.0 54.1 新浪網 雲南老虎被分食事件追蹤:居民與保護區存在矛盾 http://news.sina.com.cn/c/sd/2009-12...19239301.shtml
^ 華南虎「亂倫」實屬無奈 近親交配以免滅絕. 羊城晚報. 2000年1月10日 [04 30, 2012].
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 275. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ WWF – Tiger – Overview. Worldwildlife.org (2011-08-10). Retrieved on 2011-09-27.
^ http://www.iucnredlist.org/documents/attach/15955.pdf
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 2. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 3. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 自然保護區社區居民經濟利益保障問題探討 中國農學通報 第23卷第5期 2007年5月
^ 國務院關於禁止犀牛角和虎骨貿易的通知. 中華人民共和國國務院. 國發〔１９９３〕３９號　一九九三年五月二十九日 [04 29, 2012].
^ 保護老虎國際論壇在聖彼得堡舉行. 人民網. 2010年11月25日 [04 30, 2012].
^ 為了共同和諧的家園——溫家寶總理出席「保護老虎國際論壇」政府首腦會議側記. 人民日報. 2010年11月24日: (03版) [04 30, 2012].
^ 溫家寶出席「保護老虎國際論壇」政府首腦會議並講話. 人民日報. 03版. 2010年11月24日 [04 30, 2012].
^ 「全球老虎日」《中國野生虎恢復計劃》啟動. 世界自然基金會. 2011年7月29日.
^ FAQs | Save China's Tigers. English.savechinastigers.org. 2004-07-25 [2010-06-10].
^ The Baby Tiger That's Beating Extinction | Youtube Channel-SkyNews. Youtube.com. 2007-12-04 [2010-06-10].
^ FAQs | Save China's Tigers. English.savechinastigers.org. 2004-07-25 [2009-03-07].
^ 70.0 70.1 70.2 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 38.
^ 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 40.
^ vide Royal Tiger (nom-de-plume) in The Manpoora Tiger – about a Tiger Hunt in Rajpootanah. (1836) Bengal Sporting Magazine, Vol IV. reproduced in The Treasures of Indian Wildlife
^ Harding, Andrew. Programmes | From Our Own Correspondent | Beijing's penis emporium. BBC News. 2006-09-23 [2009-03-07].
^ Chinese tiger farms must be investigated. WWF. [2009-03-07].
^ WWF: Breeding tigers for trade soundly rejected at cites. Panda.org. [2009-03-07].
^ Jackson, Patrick. Tigers and other farmyard animals. BBC News. 29 January 2010 [29 January 2010].
^ 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 30.
^ 78.0 78.1 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 32.
^ 孔子弟子及其再傳弟子. 論語《禮記·檀弓下》.
^ 施耐庵. 水滸傳（母大蟲是地陰星顧大嫂的外號）.
^ 《太平廣記》引《耳目記》；《新唐書》、《資治通鑑》亦載
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 2. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ 馬建章 金崑 等. 《虎研究》. 上海: 上海科技教育出版社. 2003.12: 1. ISBN 7-5428-3400-2 （簡體中文）.
^ Independent Online. Tiger tops dog as world's favourite animal. Int.iol.co.za. [2009-03-07].
^ Pers – The Tiger is the World's Favorite Animal
^ CBBC Newsround | Animals | Tiger 'is our favourite animal'. BBC News. 2004-12-06 [2009-03-07].
^ Endangered tiger earns its stripes as the world's most popular beast | Independent, The (London) | Find Articles at BNET.com. Findarticles.com. 2004-12-06 [2009-03-07]. （原始內容存檔於January 20, 2008）.
^ Two Brothers - Production Notes - How to Get Tigers to 'Act Universal's Two Brothers website. Retrieved 2009-04-22.
^ 網際網路電影資料庫（IMDb）上《虎-叢林中窺探》的資料（英文）
^ 網際網路電影資料庫（IMDb）上《BBC野生動物特輯——虎》的資料（英文）
^ 譚邦傑. 虎. 科學普及出版社. 1979: 內容提要.
^ 孫占禮. 虎典. 中國攝影出版社. 2006年1月第一版: 序：談虎記略.    
    


好久之前寫的一篇維基優良條目了，現在看來還有許多可以改進之處呢～～
鑑於以上內容都是我主編的，有什麼關於虎的疑問歡迎隨意提出～～

----------


## 狼王白牙

看到了維基上的編輯紀錄，雪麒在接手虎條目以後，
參考文獻及主條目的質量大提升呢 : 3

看了下各國的估計數量，如果一個廣大的地方現在只剩下數十頭，
很憂心的會不會低於生存所需的最低臨界數目（critical level）.....

兩年前 (2011 年) 7 月 29 日的中國野生虎恢復計畫
http://gongyi.qq.com/a/20110729/000010.htm
值得繼續追蹤後續的成果，

比較天真的認為，如果能夠恢復棲息地，
會不會連同碳排放與一小部份的氣候問題一併解決了呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

补上今年（2016）在新浪微博上的长图片介绍

发现文字内容使用长图片传播的好处了。。。

----------

